# Wyndham grand desert shuttle/limo service



## jjmanthei05 (Jan 20, 2014)

Does anyone know if Wyndham provides shuttle service from the airport? I also remember something about them offering a free limo to VIP owners. I don't remember it'd that was for only owners at grand desert or all VIP.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## ronparise (Jan 20, 2014)

jjmanthei05 said:


> Does anyone know if Wyndham provides shuttle service from the airport? I also remember something about them offering a free limo to VIP owners. I don't remember it'd that was for only owners at grand desert or all VIP.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason



Its for Gold and Platinum VIP owners only. However if they dont have a VIP scheduled they will take any owner. Its free, but the driver works for tips. 

I just talked to someone at the resort the other day, and yes they will pick you up at the airport, They ask for a 24 hour advance notice

When I was there about 18 months ago I wasnt a VIP but I used the limo every day, even to buy groceries.  And they took us to the airport when I checked out.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jan 20, 2014)

So if we are on approach for landing in Vegas, would that count as 24 hours? Lol

Jason


----------



## Bigrob (Jan 20, 2014)

jjmanthei05 said:


> So if we are on approach for landing in Vegas, would that count as 24 hours? Lol
> 
> Jason



I guess that depends on if you spend the night in the airport!


----------



## snickers104 (Jan 20, 2014)

When I was there 6 months ago it was used very little....give it a shot they might be just sitting there doing nothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 21, 2014)

I was wondering this myself.  I am not VIP, but have been scoping out limo services to drop us off and pick us up from the clubs.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 21, 2014)

Jason..

even if the limo is not available Las Vegas cabs are cheap and the resort is very close to the airport


----------



## am1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Myxdvz said:


> I was wondering this myself.  I am not VIP, but have been scoping out limo services to drop us off and pick us up from the clubs.



Unless you are going to the club early or leaving the club after the sun comes up you will need to find another limo service.


----------



## Uppie_ (Jan 21, 2014)

I would recommend renting a car. You'll spend close to what you would in a car rental a day in cab fare but you won't have to wait etc. Every hotel will valet your car for free just tip the guy.

Resort is close to the Airport but not that close to the strip. If I recall right its 2 mile walk to Harrahs. The shuttle is ok comes fairly regular but you'll waste 30min or so.  You get dropped off in the back of Harrah's too and if you want to go anywhere else its a fair walk from Harrahs to even Ceasers which is across the street. 

I used the Limo to the airport, but when i was there in the summer it was pretty regularly used. I really think a rental car is best.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 21, 2014)

am1 said:


> Unless you are going to the club early or leaving the club after the sun comes up you will need to find another limo service.



Bummer.  We were going to rent a mini van... but there will be 9 of us... and for sure, we won't be in driving condition after the clubs.  Looks like I need to continue looking for limo services.


----------



## thanes1 (Jun 2, 2014)

I found that the rental car route worked well for me as well, the last time I was out there. The convenience alone is worth it plus and as Uppie mentioned, the hotels will valet for free. If you plan on drinking at night (or day) cabs a readily available and a shuttle is no stranger to drunken behaviour


----------



## Karen G (Jun 2, 2014)

thanes1 said:


> the hotels will valet for free.


Yes it's free, but don't forget to tip the valet driver. $2-$3 is good.


----------

